# any ex serving Stevie Clarkes



## andylangton (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi
My father (Billy Langton) served for stevies for a bout 12 years during the 80's and early 90's.He has now retired and living in Corfu and would love to hear from any old ship mates.


----------



## Geordie Jon (Dec 10, 2008)

hi Andy, My name is Jon Fisher,I sailed with your dad on the wilmington in 1979, i was galleyboy. the cook was Tony Armstrong.


----------



## andylangton (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Jon
My dad spent about 9 years on the Wilmington. Tony is my uncle as he got hitched up with my mums sister whilst on there. I remember spending alot of time in the Welcome pub in Sunderland with them. I think my dad has joined this site but not sure what his profile name is. He is in contact with Micky Higgins now who was also on the wilmington.




Geordie Jon said:


> hi Andy, My name is Jon Fisher,I sailed with your dad on the wilmington in 1979, i was galleyboy. the cook was Tony Armstrong.


----------



## steve_askew (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi, I was with Stevies in the late 70's - 80's my name is Steve Askew and i'm from North Shields.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Steve, how's life?


----------



## steve_askew (Oct 3, 2010)

*Hi Pat*



Pat McCardle said:


> Hi Steve, how's life?


Hi Pat, been a long time hows things with you. I remember us in a pub in Dover well lets meet up and have a good old natter. my phone number is 0191 296 1866. Talk to you soon I hope.


----------

